# How do I save screen as jpeg or other accessible emailable file?



## dudleybo (Apr 27, 2005)

I have Finale's Print Music program and am a choir director who wants to send my choir members music that I write on that program. The problem is that the program stores the files in a format that only the Print Music Program will read. I want to save this image that it gives me off the screen and send it to choir members in jpeg, acrobat or any format that most people have and will be able to access the file without having to have my Print Music program. This music is my creation. I'm just formatting it with Print Music and want others to get a picture of it that I can email. How? How? 
Dudleybo


----------



## jymsbabygurl (Apr 27, 2005)

The easiest way to acomplish what you are trying to do is to print the screen. The print screen button is at the top of your keyboard to the right of the "F" keys. This will copy the screen. Then, open Microsoft Word. Press control- V or you can right click and select paste. Go to file, Save As, then save to your desktop. You can send it as an attachment in your email.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

While saving your screen capture to Word will work, it will only work if you have Word.
Also, even having Word, to save with Word creates a file significantly larger than just saving the screen capture alone.

You can save screen captures with the tools that are in everybody's Windows PC; use Paint.

Just paste the screen capture right into Paint, and Save As a .jpg or .gif file. IF your version of Paint supports those formats (not all do).

*.jpg* is a well supported, full color, compressed graphic format, but it may have some minor blurriness along edges of one solid color.
*.gif* is also a well supported, 256 color, compressed graphic format, with no picture blurriness at all, but your saving tool may not save the colors as you expect.

A highly recommended graphic tool for making screen captures, and saving, into over a dozen different file formats is the FREE IrfanView


----------



## jymsbabygurl (Apr 27, 2005)

ALthough I knew that this process would make the image larger, I thought that this would probably be a good thing for sheets of music


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

You can print .jpg graphic images as sheets.


----------



## dudleybo (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, there were still some editing problems trying to get the screen menus out of the picture with microsoft photo editor but it was effective. Thanks again.
dudleybo


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If the problem you experienced is that the image doesn't fit on the page, and some of it is off the page, or you needed to get a larger image of a certain portion, then try the recommended IrfanView.

Use the Windows keyboard commands:
*PrintScreen* to copy the entire screen, or (and more likely to be what you actually want
*Alt+PrintScreen* to just copy the active window.
and then paste into your tool of choice.

By the way, IrfanView has one more Capture mode, and that is to copy just the "Client area" which is without the Header Bar of the window, and perhaps just the portion of a screen you are more interested in. (The Client area may vary per the tool being snapped.)


----------



## ArtsGrandpa (Jan 9, 2004)

There is a PrintKey 2000 freeware program that does all or rectangular choice capture and saves to disk or prints. You can specify where and how. Believe it's on NONAGS site


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

PrintKey2000 is not available at NoNags. You can do a search for it elsewhere though. There are plenty of screen capture programs, some that utilize the PrintScreen key, and a few that are free. For a highly recommended free! screen capture program, I recommend MWSnap.

But this thread was not so much about a screen capture program, but it is a possible solution to dudley's request.

Dudley, you ought to verify that your current "Finale's Print Music" program. With a name like that, it sort of indicates that your program can already do what you want, to print out your music. I did a quick search and saw that it appears that printing compositions is what "Finale's Print Music" does.


----------

